# Coleman Crawdad 12ft Jon Boat



## topgun15v (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey fellas, I just got home from buying a 12ft Coleman Crawdad from the original owner back in 1995. It is the older body style and green in color. It has a 41in beam, and rated for up to a 5hp motor. I have a 1989 4hp Johnson 2stroke that I am looking to put on the back, and the guy who sold me the boat gave me a 41lb thrust Bill Dance trolling motor! I got the boat and trolling motor for $200 and have to pay another $71.50 to register and title it in Texas. The motor I got for $120 and $32 to register and title it in Texas. So for around $400 I got a pretty nice rig I think. I use a bed extender for my 4x4 Tacoma. Once I learn to take pics and post I will post some (i tried for the motor), because I am going to be fixing her up! Let me know what you guys think. I have done a lot of research and it seems that a deck for the floor is best on a boat this small and narrow. It currently has 2 padded seats that swivel. It will mainly just be my wife and I fishing, and maybe me and the dogs so I don't need anything to crazy. 

My plan was to deck the rear to hid the gas tank and life jackets. I also want to build a little area in the front for the trolling motor and battery to hide. It currently has some hard plastic pieces which say "do not stand"... lol. 

I have a kid on the way in February, so this will be my last boat for a while, due to money and time, but let me know what you think. I am open to any suggestions, and seeing the stuff on this website, it looks like there are plenty of professionals out there. Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Howard (Aug 24, 2011)

Post pic of the Crawdad. The one I have fished I wouldn't change a thing. Loved it for it was. JMO Great pick up for you!


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2011)

Great little boat for super calm small waters. Your idea is perfect and I have seen it done many times before. They dont make those old crawdads like they used to....nice and simple.


----------



## topgun15v (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. Ok, below are the pics. Let me know what you think. After it being light out now, I never even noticed, but it looks like the previous owner already carpeted the decks and built some! They feel pretty soft though, so I may try and remove/fix to my liking. Plus the boat is very heavy, since I don't have a trailer it makes it hard to lift by myself... Feels about 200lbs.


----------

